# What Counts Towards Your Water Intake?



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

I know I need to drink a lot more than I do, and I'm trying to. The problem is, I can't drink a lot of water. It upsets my stomach, even just a little at a time; the doctor says I have an acid thing. So I was wondering: What counts towards my daily intake of water? Can I drink kool-aid? Or decaf tea?

TIA


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Anything with water counts as water. However, just because it's water based doesn't mean it's going to do as good of job hydrating you and your body parts as plain water does. Things with loads of sugar are going to remove water from your system.

An article I read listed water based drinks according to the good/harm they do.

#1 water (duh) - only good
#2 decaf teas and coffee (NO sugar added) - mosty good but watch close for added sugars and caffeine
#3 sports drinks - in moderation, too much salt in these can throw you out of wack
#4 fruit and veggie juice- in moderation, loads of calories in them
#5 sodas and punches and fruit drinks that are not 100% juice- any water content in them is erased by the massive sugar and salt content.

I'm not sure about an acid thing affecting water intake but not anything else water based. Did the DR tell you the name of the disorder?

Decaf iced tea without any sweetner could be a good option for you....but no no no on the koolaid.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I would say Kool-Aid is out. Too much sugar! I don't count anything that has sugar towards my H2O intake. That includes unsweetened fruit juice, with the exception of 100% unsweetened Coconut water. It has a bunch of natural goodies in it to help your body rehydrate. I would say low-soduim seltzer, herbal infusions (caffeine free), and decaf black teas count too. Be careful with the black teas, even the decaf, b/c they still have caffeine, which is a diuretic (sp?). Also some herbs have diuretic effects, so be careful not to drink too much of those either.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

What I was taught is that anything with large amounts of sugar or any caffeine in it does not count. Nor does anything artificially carbonated.

Which leaves you with essentially water, herbal teas, dairy and faux dairy (but watch for sodium levels).


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks! I don't remember if he said the name, but I think it's something about a pH level or something? He gave me some Nexium, and that seemed to help, but it was samples, and I don't know if it's alright to take them during pregnancy. (Plus trying to keep some for later...) I'm trying to just drink the water, because it seems like there isn't anything else near as good. I appreciate the help


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I believe (but do not know for sure) that Nexium is an acid-inhibitor, which not recommended for use during pregnancy. I believe the only reflux relief most docs approve of while pg is tums, and not too many of those either. You should stop and ask your MW or OB what they recommend for your situation ASAP.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Not that it's all too helpful in the summer, but soups and broths and the like count toward your water intake.

In the summer, there are lots of watery fruits available - those count! Any liquid "counts", but some detract, as well (sugar, salt, caffeine...).


----------

